# Firefox vs. IE7



## chuvak (10. April 2006)

Welcher Browser ist besser (schneller, sicherer), der Firefox oder Internet Explorer 7?

Danke!


----------



## Gumbo (10. April 2006)

Der Internet Explorer 7 befindet sich derzeit noch in der Beta-Phase – also ist an einen Vergleich eigentlich noch gar nicht zu denken.

Dennoch gibt es bereits Vergleiche zwischen Internet Explorer und Firefox. Doch zur Chancengleichheit wurden Internet Explorer 7 Beta 2 und Firefox 2 Alpha 2 verglichen: Internet Explorer 7 beta2 and Firefox 2 Alpha 1 Memory Usage Comparison.


----------



## franz007 (10. April 2006)

Mir würde es eigentlich reichen wenn der IE7 die Empfehlungen des W3Cs umsetzen kann.

In einem der letzen Internet-Professionals war ein Browservergleich und in diesem wurde der IE7 nicht richtig bewertet aber doch mitgetestet. Das Resultat war (soweit ich mich erinnere) dass der IE7 nicht mehr als als andere vor ein Paar Jahren und eigentich nur features hat die andere schon lange haben.


----------

